# AT:  Advanced Topics

## pjp

Navigation: [Table of Contents]

AT1:  Can I install Portage on a non-Gentoo system?

AT2:   Can /usr/portage be shared over NFS?

AT3: Can I exclude parts of the Portage tree?

AT4:  Can /usr/portage be moved?

----------

